# This has got to suck



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you imagin what his thoughts were when he seen this?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ummm, I don't see anything.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you've linked to an inline email attachment


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep the phishy guy is right..


```
http://f455.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=1%5f15746%5fAFnFtEQAAS6KSnljyQQuJiVq0ho&pid=2.14&fid=Inbox&inline=1&stationery=1
```


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, should be working now.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

dang that does suck


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Well heck, I still can't see anything.

Ok, the pic is working in the original post, I thought I was supposed to be seeing something in the "Ok, it should be working now" post.

That would definately suck.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

bad day.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

phrase o chit this might leave a mark


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He is probably thinking, 

"THIS IS GOING TO LOOK *SO* COOL ONCE I PHOTOSHOP IT!!!!!"


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Phreebsd probably did that one. He is getting really good with Gimp.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> He is probably thinking,
> 
> "THIS IS GOING TO LOOK *SO* COOL ONCE I PHOTOSHOP IT!!!!!"


Dang it yall got me. I guess Im gonna have to start looking closer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... dunno who made that one but yeah, it looks real at first.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Phree doesn't know anything about editing pics. Polaris425 really did try to make it through the mashed potato's and gravy.....didn't he? I'm going to be disappointed to find out the picture wasn't real.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> Phree doesn't know anything about editing pics. Polaris425 really did try to make it through the mashed potato's and gravy.....didn't he? I'm going to be disappointed to find out the picture wasn't real.


haha! :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

it looks good way better than i can do, but i was thinking a photoshop at first. if it was real it would not be a smooth landing lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's a novice at best photoshop =/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phIshy said:


> that's a novice at best photoshop =/


yeah the head alone should give that away...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Defiantly a chopped pic....and not near as cool as the gravy pit picture LOL


----------

